# Squirrel Dogs



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Anyone on here hunt squirrels with dogs? Just curious because we do and would like to know how many other folks there are already or how many would be willing to try it. You can see our dogs on our website:

http://squirrelhuntergray.tripod.com/

I am starting to talk with another "squirrel dogger" to see about the feasibility of hosting a South Dakota State Comeptition Hunt...I currently live in SD. Folks from other states would definately be encouraged to attend as well. Thanks for looking.

-Marc Gray


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Sorry, I haven't been here in a while. Is it okay that I posted the link to my squirrel dog website? I just thought folks might like to see our dogs...


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Dude, you sell squirrel dogs? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry man, I couldn't help it.

Is there a big demand for squirrel dogs? What do they do....point at the tree the squirrels are in? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry........ :beer:


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Yes. We do actually own, raise and train squirrel dogs. It is not a joke. There is a large demand for them that is growing all of the time. I have read that it is one of the fastest growing sports in the country. It was only recently passed by the "Dock Dog" competition that I am sure you are familiar with for water retrieving.

If you go to our website you can see pictures and videos that illustrate that we are not kidding. There are even competition hunts where points toward Championships are awarded sponsored by the United Kennel Club, National Kennel Club, World Tree Dog Association, American Treeing Feist Association, National Cur and Feist Breeder's Association, etc ,etc...The format is similar to coonhound or beagle casts. Anyone that subscribes to Full Cry magazine can tell you the plethora of Squirrel Hunting Clubs in the country.

I am not trying to be a jerk so I hope you know that. I am just trying to let everyone have a peek into the "Squirrel Dog World" by listing the website: Squirrel Dog Central (www.sqdog.com).

The dogs use sight, sound and scent to locate and "bark treed" when they found one and keep the squirrel there until you can come and harvest it...Very similar to what a coonhound might do. Our breed, Treeing (aka Mountain) Feist are most commonly silent on track but bark well on tree. There are various other squirrel dog breeds. Thanks for looking.

-Marc


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

i have a 2 year old male jack russel squrill dog and were having pupies this april and my friend has a 10 mounth cur dog that trees i run my dog with his

squrillhuntergray i dont know if you know about this site but you should check it out www.sqdog.com


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

i didnt see the site in your post


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Spank:

Our website is:

http://squirrelhuntergray.tripod.com/

If you check it out you can see some pictures (we are in the process of adding new stuff from this season) and on the first "Small Game Hunting" page you can click a link to "Videos of our dogs in Action" which is:

http://www.youtube.com/SquirrelHunterGray/

We are also in the process of making a PhotoBucket account as well so we can post more pictures than will fit on our main website.

Squirrel Dog Central is an awesome site for anyone interested in squirrel dogs as well as veteran squirrel dog folks. I go by "Squirrel_Hunter_Gray" on there as well. I make a lot of posts in the "Squirrel Management Forum".

Does your Jack Russell have short legs?

-Marc


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

yes they do i used to have a rat terrier but he got shot he treed ill try to get a picture of my jack russell on sqdog.com my name is firstdoghunter on the forms i dont post much tho


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about your dog being shot. Some people just don't have respect for other folks being in the timber at the same time as them. It seems like most of those type of crimes happen on PUBLIC land. They don't own it but they think they can regulate who can and cannot be there... :******:

A lot of such crimes happen during one of the deer seasons. I know that most deer hunters are fine folks but since there are so many, the probability of there being some real jerks goes way up! Just because a dog is in the timber doesn't mean it's running deer.

Squirrel hunters (especially with dogs) should not have to be afraid to hunt during the majority of the season because they fear that they or their dog(s) might be shot. Hunting is one of the safest outdoor activities there is and it would be a lot safer if people would actually follow the rules of Hunter Safety and not be so durn territorial...I like #1: Know your target. If it is not a game animal that is in season, leave it alone!


----------



## doghunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Just saw this post and had to share about my dog.
He is a purebred mutt and can keep our local gray squirrels in a tree for a long time. I trained him in 5 days or less. I don't use him for hunting just for keeping squirells out of the yard.
Nice dogs Squirrel_Hunter_Gray. :beer:


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing and for the nice comments about our dogs. Do y'all have a squirrel season in Washington? I keep reading that there isn't one....Just out of curiosity.

Have you posted any pictures of your dog on here?

Hunting squirrels with dogs is a blast! I hope more folks try it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## doghunter (Feb 4, 2006)

There isn't a squirrel hunting season up here at all. (I wish there was) :-? 
I don't have any pictures of my dog on here. But I did see the pictures of your squirrel dogs. They're absolutley awesome.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Our female, Kentucky Jody, is in heat right now and we plan to breed her to our Gray's Trigger. If all went according to plan, pups would be weaned some time in July. We will do our best to keep everyone updated with pictures when the time comes.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

For any of you North Central folks:

There is an event on April 14th: The Minnesota Spring Classic in Bigelow, MN. I am going to try and make that.

There is also the Minnesota State Hunt (field trial) in Plainview, MN on April 28th. I may have to work.

These are National Kennel Club sanctioned events and are open to cur and feist only as far as I know. It would be a good chance to see some squirrel dogs if anyone is interested. As I find out more information I will post it.

-Marc Gray


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

The Minnesota Spring Classic (National Kennel Club Field Trial) is this Saturday April 14th in Bigelow, MN!

Anyone interested in squirrel dogs should try and make it. SPECTATOR'S WELCOME!

The Morning Squirrel Hunt has a registration deadline of 8:00 am. There are other events (Bench Show, Treeing Contest, Raffle) scheduled throughout the day all the way to an Evening **** Hunt that has a registration deadline of 8:00 pm! That is over 12 hours of Cur and Feist action!

There will be signs posted in Bigelow which you can follow when you get to town. The Club House is on the southeast side of town.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

I was able to make it to the Minnesota Spring Classic but not the State Hunt. I had a pretty good time. My male, Gray's Trigger won the bench show. The next events are this coming fall.

Instead of making a new post, I would like to let folks know that we bred Kentucky Jody to Gray's Trigger in early April. If all goes according to plan, we should have pups on the ground the first full week of June. The pups will be able to go to new homes at 8 weeks of age. Check out our website periodically for more information. Thanks.

-Marc


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

hey man my dogs had pupies so i got 6 now but 2 of them are giong some time


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

spank said:


> hey man my dogs had pupies so i got 6 now but 2 of them are giong some time


Congrats on the litter! Did you post pics anywhere? We can't wait four our to "hit the ground". Puppies are so exciting!


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

havent got any pictures yet i hope the pups are good since there dad is a good dog and there mom well isnt worth nocking in the head


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

For Anyone Interested:

Jody had her first pup this morning at 5:45 am. She is doing a fantastic job with them. As things are right now, here is what we have...

Male - White (he should darken some)
Female 1 - White (she should darken some)
Female 2 - Brown
Female 3 - White with Black Patches
Female 4 - Black and Tan

You have to love the genetic variation in feist dogs! The squirrels are not going to know what hit 'em.

Keep an eye out for pictures here or on our website:

http://squirrelhuntergray.tripod.com/

Thanks for looking,

-Marc


----------

